# Christmas Tree Train overloading transformer?



## bmax1985 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi,
I admittedly have nearly no experience in G scale railroads but have one for around the Christmas tree. It's a smaller track this year and I'm just using an LGB Starter kit (European Passenger Set) Even with only the two coaches from the starter kit, the transformer overloads after a few minutes and does the same over and over in shorter increments if left running.

Track is a circle with one straight on each side.
Transformer is the kit one: 5003/110 Output says 0 - 21 VDC 7VA.

I sanded the track with a drywall sanding sponge in case there was too much resistance between the track and wheels.
I've only got real experience with HO so not sure what else to try.
Any help? First year that I've had this problem.

-Brian


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

Have you tried putting a couple drops of oil on each of the truck journals? When I did, it dropped the current draw significantly. Also lightly oil all the moving parts. 

One more trick for 4' dia curves is to put a few drops of conductive oil on the railheads. This allows the wheels to slip easier and reduce friction. 

Doing all this together reduced current draw from 1 amp to under 1/2 amp. What a difference reducing friction makes.


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Brian - I also have the LGB Euro passenger Starter set (LGB# 72302) and have used the small power transformer for many hours at a Christmas display in our local Town Hall. Never had an overload problem. I did use 5 ft diameter LGB track instead of 4 ft. Not sure that made a huge difference but I had no issues. I also have LGB interior light kits installed in the passenger coaches and also attach an LGB lighted Postal car (#32190) on the end. So I think you have issues beyond friction in your circumstance. They could be (a) engine problems - drawing too much current due to gear binding problems (very rare in the Stainz loco), (b) a defective transformer, or (c ) some other conductive path for current to get from one rail to the opposite. You might first try a different if not slightly larger standard DC (non pulse power) power pack to see if that resolves the problem.

Al


----------



## bmax1985 (Dec 22, 2013)

I can certainly try that. I imagine I'll need to go pick up some grease / oil as I can't imagine that 3-in-1 is good for plastic. I also have aerosol white lithium grease that I use for brake calipers. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## bmax1985 (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks Al, 
I'll try and dig out my transformer that I used to use for HO scale and see what that does. Certainly more power capability there. 
I'd expect to hear some noise if there was gear binding so hoping that's not the case. I'll check out the track again too.


----------



## bmax1985 (Dec 22, 2013)

So it must be the transformer though I'm not saying that I couldn't do with lubing up the rolling stock. I put my 60 VA transformer in and it's working great. Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

When LGB loco motors get old, sometimes the motors draw more current and do not run on the starter power packs esp the 7va unit. 
They will run on larger power packs, but will fail at some point. 
I feel it is the motor drawing too much current and will need to be replaced at some point. 

I use a 7va unit to test LGB locos as they should always run from one of these power packs.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Bmax1985 

Get some Hob-e-lube or Labelle lube branded products. Good stuff suited to model trains 

Alan


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Make sure the oil and or grease you use is safe on Plastic. Labelle is a great product that has plastic safe oils


----------



## zoro (Feb 8, 2010)

I have the same issue but it seems to be limited to my older style(gray dial) transformer. I have a couple of newer(red dial) transformers which seem to work better.


----------

